# :help: Did I mess up using weld-crete as a primer coat?



## bokeh (Nov 1, 2010)

I jumped the gun on something before reading up on it.

I was talking to a plasterer a few days ago and he was mentioning how he uses weld-crete or plaster-weld over existing stucco/cement to help with cracks, etc..

I didn't look too far into what else he meant by that other than thinking 'this is exactly what I want to use on the outside storage area' since it works great at welding the stucco before recoating.

I figured that this stuff might be worth a try using it as a primer for an outdoor open storage area before painting it.


so, what i did was:
strip down all wood, roof, etc..
power wash walls & floor
patch existing holes in the storage area with concrete patch
applied weld crete on all walls and floor.


I finished that at about 7pm, it was dark but I wanted to finish so that I could let it dry overnight, then paint in the morning.

I got elastomeric paint for the walls, and a porch concrete paint for the floor.

as I finised I thought the bright blue looked like a swimmimg pool, but was glad to have that finished, it dried pretty quick.


I get inside the house for the night and start reading. I find out what I overlooked from the plasterers conversation. that weld-crete & plaster-weld is a bonding agent between existing concrete/stu to new concrete/stucco. 

I think my only option is to just paint over it tomorrow, and time will tell whether I messed up big time or not..



heres a few pictures. Ill post the weld-crete one tomorrow, it was too dark when i finished to take a pic.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Bokeh, I think you may have made two mistakes. You generally can't paint fresh concrete until the PH level drops below what the paint can handle, usually anywhere from a couple of days to thirty or more, depending upon the finish. I'm not quite sure what mistake you may have made with the weld-crete. Do you have that currently as an unpainted stand alone finish, and it can't be used as a finish? Please explain a little more.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 1, 2010)

the storage area was already stuccoed, and painted about 15 years ago. the floor was also poured 15 years ago, and is untreated.

I patched the holes that were made when I removed the boards that were nailed into the walls for shelving support. I used Quickrite patch for those holes.. 


I posted a few pictures, the third pic shoes the patched nail holes on the walls.

I didnt get a chance to take a picture of the weld crete coat. But what I did was applied the Weld-Crete to the walls and floor, the whole inside of the storage area is blue from the weld-crete. I was thinking it was a sealer & primer for concrete and stucco. Which I don't think it is.

I've tried googling for terms like painting over weld-crete, and turn up nothing. all weld- crete use is for a bonding agent between existing stucco & concrete with patch or skim coats.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Honestly Bokeh, I would hold off until you contact the tech hotline of weld-crete for assistance. I think they are the only folks who can give you the guidance you need. If you did indeed make a mistake, don't compound it. They will usually have all the various outcomes gamed out and should be able to help you. That's what they're there for.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks.

You're right, I'll send them an email right now just incase they reply with an answer before I wake up. If they don't reply tomorrow, I'll give them a call during their office hours.


----------



## bokeh (Nov 1, 2010)

I figure that I should update this thread since I've gotten a response from Larson Products, the makers of Weld-Crete.

"You can apply water based paint over Weld-Crete. I'm afraid any solvent based paint would delaminate the weld-Crete" 


Since I purchased latex based paint, it was fine to apply it over the Weld-Crete.


I was also reminded:whistling2::
"Just so you know, Weld-Crete is a bonding agent for new concrete over any clean surface"



here is the Weld-Crete coat













two coats of paint applied. 
Walls = Valspar Duramax Elastomeric masonry, stucco & brick paint
Floor =Valspar latex satin Floor & Porch paint


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great Bokeh, nice job. I'm glad you got the confirmation straight from the manufacuter, as there are some questions only they can answer. You dodged a bullet buddy!


----------

